# own dog?????



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any off you guys have your own hunting dog? Is it a real burdan or not to bad? Tell me what you think.


----------



## Redbone and Redtick Crazy (Aug 16, 2008)

I have two 10 month old **** hounds!! They are 1/2 redbone, 1/4 bluetick, 1/4 walker!! they ain't really good at all for **** hunting so i'm gonna get 2 different better dogs!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a black lab that is a decent hunter


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a 3 year old yellow lab and i had a friend help me with her like when i was working (stupid ammo is costly) and we got her to listen to anyone. since we are both right handed if we tap our left leg she'll come sit next to it. Give er any command you can think of she'll do it (well maybe not any command)


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

bluetick/redbone, and a lab/pittbull


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i have a 3 1/2 year old beagle and the only real pain is when training them. it's not really hard it's just very time consuming


----------



## jhawk (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a two year old yellow lab that is just a hunting machine she has already won 3 retrieving championships and qualified for dock dogs tournament.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a dog, not sure what type maybe a vizla mix. She is a pointer and is really good on if we are not hunting with other dogs. She is a pain some times but she is getting better. She will be three in Jan.


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

my uncle did :rollin: i found a list online of good hunting dog breeds http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/outd ... breeds.htm just look it up like it should be on the first page . I think they are pretty smart dogs :laugh:


----------



## Mundint (Jun 5, 2015)

Also that we would do without your magnificent idea


----------

